# Dimpled bases (like a golf ball)?



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if any manufacturer has experimented with making a snowboard (or ski) with a dimpled base similar to the design golf balls use to improve flow through media (in this case, snow)? Adding some texture to the base while waxing helps break surface tension on wet snow, so it seems as if it would be the same principle. Discuss.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

arbor does, and i think i remember someone saying that all boards made somewhere have the same or similar base.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

mbesp said:


> arbor does, and i think i remember someone saying that all boards made somewhere have the same or similar base.


Arbor does currently? Which model? I don't quite understand the second part of your sentence though.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

haha well i suppose i havn't seen the current model years but mine has it, maybe they quit doing it?
Also I was reading on some forum and people were talking about the dimpled bases on arbors. anyway they said that there is a board factory that makes a few different brands of boards and they all have the same base. I could be wrong though on both accounts.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

mbesp said:


> haha well i suppose i havn't seen the current model years but mine has it, maybe they quit doing it?
> Also I was reading on some forum and people were talking about the dimpled bases on arbors. anyway they said that there is a board factory that makes a few different brands of boards and they all have the same base. I could be wrong though on both accounts.


Which model do you have? In your experience how does it function compared to a standard base? Do you have to do anything special when waxing it?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Arbor started doing it a few years ago. A couple models of Stepchild boards have it now, as do a couple DC models. It's called a Structurn base. Arbors that friends and I owned with that base were all pretty fast. Not sure how much of the speed was from the sintered material used or this tech, but it definitely wasn't any kind of drawback.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

I read a post here a while back talking about this. I think Snowolf was pretty high in the knowledge on that one. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Arbor started doing it a few years ago. A couple models of Stepchild boards have it now, as do a couple DC models. It's called a Structurn base. Arbors that friends and I owned with that base were all pretty fast. Not sure how much of the speed was from the sintered material used or this tech, but it definitely wasn't any kind of drawback.


Interesting. I wonder if there _are_ any drawbacks? I suppose it is more difficult to manufacturer (maybe -- I don't know). Are there any scenarios or snow conditions in which one would definitely not want a dimpled base?


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I can imagine it would be a pain in the ass to wax wouldn't it? Once you laid the wax down wouldn't it just fill it all the dimples and almost render them useless?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

conwayeast said:


> I can imagine it would be a pain in the ass to wax wouldn't it? Once you laid the wax down wouldn't it just fill it all the dimples and almost render them useless?


I was thinking that too.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Which model do you have? In your experience how does it function compared to a standard base? Do you have to do anything special when waxing it?


to be honest with you i couldn't tell a difference haha. and i have a westmark. i think it might actually be two years old now.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

doesnt DC have some special dimpled like base?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Amazing what a search can turn up. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/10604-waxing-structurn-base.html


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

freshy said:


> Amazing what a search can turn up. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/10604-waxing-structurn-base.html


The search function is the lost art of this forum. Don't expect anyone else to actually use it though.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Phenom said:


> The search function is the lost art of this forum. Don't expect anyone else to actually use it though.


Somehow the term "StrucTurn" didn't magically come to me as I searched "dimpled bases."

You just can't control yourself, can you Phenom?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> doesnt DC have some special dimpled like base?


Looks like someone forgot to read the thread. :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nope, it's the same. Wax, scrape, brush, buff. No difference whatsoever.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> Somehow the term "StrucTurn" didn't magically come to me as I searched "dimpled bases."
> 
> You just can't control yourself, can you Phenom?


No, but I can search. :laugh: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> Does anyone know if any manufacturer has experimented with making a snowboard (or ski) with a dimpled base similar to the design golf balls use to improve flow through media (in this case, snow)? Adding some texture to the base while waxing helps break surface tension on wet snow, so it seems as if it would be the same principle. Discuss.


Drake does this among the other brands mentioned.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Am I the only one that sees this as being detrimental to a board's speed?

Golf balls have dimples to be more AERODYNAMIC. The dimples create swirling pockets of air that decrease ind resistance. How would this help somehting that rides on a mostly solid surface?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

They say it helps reduce the friction between the base and snow. These dimples are elongated, not circular like a golf ball, and arranged lengthwise. Think along the lines of a skinny football shape.


----------



## 10sullivanb (Oct 1, 2012)

it allows air pockets to get under the base which eliminates suction between the base and the snow/water which is one of the things that slows you down especially when riding on wet or slushy snow


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

THREAD DIGGER lives!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Here we go. Yes, structural base it when they stone grind it. Gives it a pattern. Lol, that's all i know. BTW, mythbuster did a car covered in clay with golf ball prints on it. I worked.


----------



## 10sullivanb (Oct 1, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Here we go. Yes, structural base it when they stone grind it. Gives it a pattern. Lol, that's all i know. BTW, mythbuster did a car covered in clay with golf ball prints on it. I worked.


that makes sense, stone grinding to get it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

breaks the water surface tension or whatever


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Back from the grave. I'm curious if there is a way to add this base structure if it did not come with it from the factory.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I believe a good tuning shop can do it.


----------



## Planet Boulder (Oct 30, 2012)

So how DO you scrape a board with wax-filled dimples? Do you have to dig in to each one to get the wax out?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Planet Boulder said:


> So how DO you scrape a board with wax-filled dimples? Do you have to dig in to each one to get the wax out?


Naww, just scrape like you normally would. There is so little wax left in those holes, it will all come off on the first few runs.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Planet Boulder said:


> So how DO you scrape a board with wax-filled dimples? Do you have to dig in to each one to get the wax out?


Brush 'n buff.


----------

